
Richard Feynman on Artificial General Intelligence - jorgenveisdal
https://medium.com/cantors-paradise/richard-feynman-on-artificial-general-intelligence-2c1b9d8aae31
======
aeternum
His predictions are mostly spot-on.

The one that doesn't seem to hold up:

> So, there's no question that the later machines are not going to think like
> people think, in that sense.

Interestingly, many of the gains in ML have been around making them work more
like humans (neural nets). However he's still overall right. Artificial neural
nets have significant differences from their biological counterparts.

